# Stillstandssensor abfragen



## winny-sps (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

an einer Motorwelle befindet sich ein "Stillstandssensor" der pro Umdrehung
 der Welle zwei ON Impulse und zwei OFF Impulse ausgiebt ( Siehe Anhang ).

Ich brauche den Sensor nur um den Stillstand der Welle genau zu erkennen.

Problem: Ich weiß vorher nicht ob der Motor gerade in der ON Phase oder OFF Phase
stehenbleibt. 

Meine Idee wäre jetzt mehrere Zyklen zu gucken ob sich der Zustand geändert hat. 
Dabei befürchte ich aber das die Drehzahl und die Zykluszeit der SPS zufällig irgendwann so Zusammen fallen das die SPS immer in der ON oder OFF Phase abfragt ( hoffe Ihr habt verstanden was ich meine  ).  

Hat einer noch ne Idee wie man das besser Lösen kann.

Sonst habe ich noch die Möglichkeit die Freigabe des FU für den Motor und per Analog die Frequenz des FU abzufragen. 
 Reichen die beiden Sachen evtl. schon aus um den Stillstand des Motors zuerkennen ?


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

du willst damit aber keine Sicherheitsfunktion auslösen, oder?
Als z. B. eine Tür-Freigabe oder sowas?

Als Lösung könnte ich mir z. B. einen fertigen Stillstands-Wächter von z. B. Pilz vorstellen.
Die Initiatoren gehen auf den Wächter und der gibt dir ein Sicherheits-Signal raus (Relais).

Frag mich aber nicht, was sowas kostet.


MfG


----------



## PeterEF (26 Januar 2007)

winny-sps schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an einer Motorwelle befindet sich ein "Stillstandssensor" der pro Umdrehung
> der Welle zwei ON Impulse und zwei OFF Impulse ausgiebt ( Siehe Anhang ).
> ...


Gesetzt den Fall, ein Impuls ist das zwischen 0->1 und 1->0 Flanke hast du genau zwei Impulse pro Umdrehung:???: ?

Fall 1: das Signal wird für die Anlagensicherheit benötigt -> dann wirst Du um den Einsatz externer Hardware zur Erkennung des Stillstandes nicht herumkommen

Fall 2: guck doch mal im Handbuch des FU, die haben in der Regel parametrierbare Meldeausgänge und eine von denen kann man dann zur Meldung "Motor steht" verwenden?

Fall 3: Stillstandserkennung mit SPS: betrachte die Drehzahl, die Zykluszeit der SPS und die Verzögerungszeit der digitalen Eingänge, dann kannst du recht schnell ausrechnen, ab welcher Drehzahl die SPS Stillstand erkennt, obwohl der Antrieb noch ganz munter zu gange ist. Wenn diese Drehzahl weit unter der maximalen Drehzahl liegt -> dann ok. ABER: verlasse Dich besser nicht darauf, das die Zykluszeit der SPS immer so bleibt wie sie gerde zum Zeitpunkt Deiner Betrachtungen war. Darum würde ich diese Variante nur mit Interrupteingängen realisieren.


----------



## winny-sps (26 Januar 2007)

Das ganze dient dazu:
Bei Stillstand des Motors soll ein eingespanntes Werkzeug ausgeworfen werden können. 

Das ganze befindet sich in einer Zelle die beim öffnen der Tür den FU Stromlos schaltet. 

Der Stillstand muss nur sicher erkannt werden damit die Werkzeuge die Ausgekoppelt werden sollen nicht beschädigt werden.

Ich hatte mir das dann folgender massen gedacht.

Wenn FU NICHT Freigegeben ( einen Eingang für STOP hat der nicht extra) UND ANALOG EINGANG 0V UND SENSOR Stillstand erkennt DANN auswerfen

@Sockenralf

Das mit dem Stillstandssensor von PILZ währe eine Option, der ist billiger als ein Zerstörtes Werkzeug. Ist wohl auch die sicherste Lösung

@PeterEF

man kann tatsächlich einen Ausgang vom FU konfigurieren der dann Motor stopped meldet. das wäre natürlich die billigste Lösung.

Werde mal Chefe und den Kunden fragen was Ihm das ganze Wert ist .

Danke erstmal 

PS: interessehalber  würde mich schon interessieren wie man das mit dem  Sensor hinbekommen könnte.
Also fals dazu noch einer ne Idee hat immer her damit.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wenn der Motor einen Geber hat, der auf den Umrichter geht, dann könnte man sich auf die Umrichter-Lösung einlassen, ansonsten wäre es mir zu heiß.

Eine Idee zur Programmierung:
jeden Geber auf einen Zähler führen und beobachten, ob sich der Zähler nicht mehr ändert.
Wenn beide Zähler für z. B. 3s stillstehen, dann steht auch der Motor.

Wenn aber z. B. BEIDE Geber defekt sind (z. B. zerstört), dann meldet die S7 immer Stillstand, und dann wird´s wahrscheinlich teuer  
Das ganze könnte man noch abhängig machen von der Freigabe für den Umrichter.

Aber die beste Lösung m. M. nach wäre ein ext. Stillstandswächter.

Noch was zur Zelle, in der das Werkzeug läuft:
Die kann ich jederzeit öffnen, der Motor trudelt aus und ich kann aber schon in den Gefahrenbereich greifen?
NIX GUT 

Ist das bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung nicht aufgefallen?
Wäre doch NOCHMAL ein Argument für einen Stillstandwächter (und einen Türschalter mit Zuhaltung).

MfG


----------



## hugo (26 Januar 2007)

in unserer freien bibliothek oscat findest du fertige bausteine zur periodendauier und pulsmessung, die unabhängig von eine zykluszeit funktionieren.
die bibliothek findest du unter www.oscat.de und die bausteine sind:
M_tx und m_T wenn dein sensor ein drehgeber ist dann kannst du auch inc_dec verwenden.


----------



## winny-sps (26 Januar 2007)

Der Motor hat einen Sin Cos Geber der an den FU geht, außerdem ist an dem FU ein Bremswiderstand angeschlossen über den die Energie beim Bremsen des Motor " verbraten " wird. 
Also bei richtiger Konfig sollte der Motor schnell zum stehen kommen.

Der Sensor an der Welle ist unabhängig vom sin Cos Geber. Als zusätzliche unabhängige (vom FU) Quelle für einen Stillstandsanzeige wäre er mir ganz lieb.

Die Sache mit dem Zähler wird nichts, da sich der Motor mit bis zu 32000 rpm !!! dreht.  Da kommt die SPS bestimmt nicht mit.



> Ist das bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung nicht aufgefallen?
> Wäre doch NOCHMAL ein Argument für einen Stillstandwächter (und einen Türschalter mit Zuhaltung).



beim Kunden gibt's keine Sicherheitseinrichtung die nicht gebrückt oder abgeklemmt ist. Selbst bei CNC Bearbeitungszentren. 
Das muss alles nur billig sein und falls was passiert darf man uns nix Anhängen können. Bin mir sicher das die Überwachung der Zelle spätestens nach 2 Wochen gebrückt wird  <img>. 
Ich werde den PSZW von PILZ trotzdem empfehlen ist einfach sicherer bei solch hohen Drehzahlen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Januar 2007)

winny-sps schrieb:


> ..Das mit dem Stillstandssensor von PILZ währe eine Option, der ist billiger als ein Zerstörtes Werkzeug. Ist wohl auch die sicherste Lösung..


Dann sollte das die einzig richtige Lösung sein!



winny-sps schrieb:


> ..ist einfach sicherer bei solch hohen Drehzahlen.


Da gibt es mit dem Kunden garnichts zu diskutieren. Entweder er bezahlt für eine ordentliche und sichere Lösung oder man lässt es ganz.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

das sehe ich auch so.

Was der Kunde macht kann euch egal sein, aber beim Zeitpunkt der Übergabe muß alles i. O. sein und den aktuellen Vorschriften entsprechen.
Da seit ihr voll und ganz in der Haftung.


MfG


----------



## winny-sps (26 Januar 2007)

Da habt ihr wohl recht.

Und das mit der HAFTung leuchtet meinem Chefe dann hoffentlich ein. :-?


----------



## zotos (26 Januar 2007)

Also ich denke auch das man mit einer Lösung von Pilz (oder vergleichbare Hersteller) am besten fährt.

Gibt es wirklich noch solche Kunden? Also bei den Abnahmen die ich in den letzten Jahren gemacht habe war meistens noch der Sicherheitsingenieur vom Kunden dabei und der hat beide Seiten (also auch seinen Kollegen) erklärt was geht und was nicht. Da der "Kunde" (also Planer, Abteilungsleiter, etc.) nicht täglich eine neue Maschiene bekommt sind die Probleme bei der Sicherheitsabnahme meist auf seite des Kunden. Also Fluchtwege um die Maschine oder Feuerlöscher, Ölbindemittel etc.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also *Fluchtwege *um die Maschine oder *Feuerlöscher*, Ölbindemittel etc.




Man sieht, du hast Inbetriebnahmeerfahrung ...

:sw7:


----------



## winny-sps (26 Januar 2007)

> Gibt es wirklich noch solche Kunden?



Ja!  Keine Ahnung was die Berufsgenossenschaft dazu sagt. 
Kann das selber nicht alles glauben wenn ich da durch die Hallen gehe. 
Ist aber noch nicht so viel passiert, sonst hätte sich das schon jemand genauer angeguckt.



> Sicherheitsingenieur



Was sit das denn? So was gibts da nicht.



> Da der "Kunde" (also Planer, Abteilungsleiter, etc.)



Planer? Die haben irgendwas zusammen gekauft uns auf den Tisch gestellt und gesagt macht mal die Steuerung dazu. Da war nichts mit Planung!

<oT> Wo bin ich nur gelandet *heul* </ot>


----------



## Maxl (26 Januar 2007)

winny-sps schrieb:


> Das ganze dient dazu:
> Bei Stillstand des Motors soll ein eingespanntes Werkzeug ausgeworfen werden können.
> 
> Das ganze befindet sich in einer Zelle die beim öffnen der Tür den FU Stromlos schaltet.
> ...


Also so wie ich das sehe, handelt es sich hier nicht um Personensicherheit, sondern nur um das Werkzeug vor der Zerstörung zu schützen.
Was man allerdings berücksichtigen muss, ist die Frage, ob eine Person durch ein fälschlicherweise herausfallendes Werkzeug verletzt werden kann - sollte das passieren könne, muss der Stillstand sicherheitsgerichtet abgefragt werden.

1. Fall: nicht sicherheitsgerichtet
Am einfachsten lässt sich der zusätzliche Sensor mit einer Zählerbaugruppe erfassen (z.B. FM350-1 für S7-300 oder 1 COUNT für ET200S (138-4DAxx)). Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob hier 1 Sensor ausreicht.
Alternativ reicht auch eine Stillstandsmeldung vom FU aus - bei uns werden hier generell keine zusätzlichen Stillstandsmelder aufgebaut.

2. Fall: sicherheitsgerichtet
Hier ist definitiv ein Pilz Stillstandswächter erforderlich, welcher, solange der Motor noch läuft, a. verhindert, dass der Werkzeugspanner geöffnet wird, b. verhindert, dass die Schutztüre geöffnet werden kann

mfg
Maxl


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Man sieht, du hast Inbetriebnahmeerfahrung ...
> 
> :sw7:



Ja und das war nun eine "normale" Maschine und nichts im Ex Bereich ;o)


----------

